# Fishing at Plockton



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Does anyone know of any sources of info re herring fishing and curing at Plockton, late 1700s to mid 1800s?


----------



## nick olass (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't know anything about fishing or curing at Plockton, but I've been there numerous times since the 60s. I have always enjoyed going there, until the mid 80s and 90s, when it seems to have been taken over by the 'Yuppy Set'. Commercialization kills.

Regards Nick.


----------



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Jean Dunlops book British Fishery Society has references to Plockton about page 87 Not much on the page but a few references
Donald McKay


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Thanks, Donald. I actually have that book here on my desk. It's about the only reference that I've found so far.


----------

